# LiveCD?

## nando.lessa

Olá,

O q é LiveCD? O q traz no cd?

Valeu!

----------

## fernandotcl

É o primeiro cd de instalação.

LiveCDs são cds que rodam um sistema operacional. Por exemplo, Kurumim, Knoppix, o 1o cd de instalação do Gentoo, o 1o do Slackware, etc....

----------

## nando.lessa

Valeu agora entendi!

----------

## nafre

Alguém me tira está dúvida?

O gentoo possui apenas o liveCd ( cd 1 ) ou possui o cd 2 para aqueles que não possuem internet rápida??

----------

## nando.lessa

Bom, acho q sim, seria bem melhor se não baixase nada da inter! ok? :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Possui o cd 2, com os aplicativos (se não me engano) pré-compilados, o famoso GPR.

----------

## AngusYoung

Só um esclarecimento ...

O gentoo não tem apenas 2 LiveCDs ... Ele tem esses LiveCDs aqui que vem com jogos, KDE/Gnome, etc (semelhante aos CDs que vieram na PC Master algum tempo atrás) e rodam a partir do CD. E ele também tem esses LiveCDs aqui que são usados para instalar o sistema.

----------

## fernandotcl

Sem contar os do Gentoo Games.

----------

## nando.lessa

Olá,

Posso fazer a instalação do gentoo somente com o CD 1? Ou teria que ter o cd 2 pra instalar o KDE, Xfee, Gnome?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nando.lessa wrote:*   

> Posso fazer a instalação do gentoo somente com o CD 1? Ou teria que ter o cd 2 pra instalar o KDE, Xfee, Gnome?

 

Se você for fazer Stage 3 + GPR, o jeito mais fácil e rápido, você precisa do CD 2. Se não, não.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nando.lessa

E gostaria de saber....

tenho dois micros aqui em casa, pentium 3 e Athlon Xp.

Posso usar as imagens i686 para os dois processadores?

----------

## pilla

 *nando.lessa wrote:*   

> E gostaria de saber....
> 
> tenho dois micros aqui em casa, pentium 3 e Athlon Xp.
> 
> Posso usar as imagens i686 para os dois processadores?

 

Sim.

----------

## nando.lessa

e o q é o x86?

Obrigado!

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nando.lessa wrote:*   

> e o q é o x86?

 

A arquitetura padrão dos 8086. x86 sginifica compatível com 8086, 80286, i386, i486, i586, i686, Athlons e muitos outros.

----------

## nando.lessa

então funciona perfeitamente com Athlon Xp, e as imagens iso dos i686 funcionam apenas com os Athlon Xp, P4, P3...?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *nando.lessa wrote:*   

> então funciona perfeitamente com Athlon Xp, e as imagens iso dos i686 funcionam apenas com os Athlon Xp, P4, P3...?

 

Sim. i686 funciona em P2 para cima.

----------

## nando.lessa

Obrigado a todo pessoal que me respondeu!

Muito Obrigado!

----------

